# The gift that keeps on giving...New project



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Weird events over the holidays have left me with 2 Fluval Ebi's at my disposal/ to replace my old 10 gallon aquarium. I couldn't be happier and thought I would share the process.. I'm going with a diptych approach, so this is what I've got going now. I Removed the background, and i'm using the filters/lights that they came with and flourish products.

It's currently cycling the two tanks, and while that happens I'm trying to figure out what i'm going to stock each with. All suggestions are welcomed.

I hope everyone enjoyed their holidays...and if any one received any new toys, feel free to share as well.

Take care,

W


----------



## water hyacinth (Mar 3, 2013)

WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY said:


> Weird events over the holidays have left me with 2 Fluval Ebi's at my disposal/ to replace my old 10 gallon aquarium. I couldn't be happier and thought I would share the process.. I'm going with a diptych approach, so this is what I've got going now. I Removed the background, and i'm using the filters/lights that they came with and flourish products.
> 
> It's currently cycling the two tanks, and while that happens I'm trying to figure out what i'm going to stock each with. All suggestions are welcomed.
> 
> ...


ENDLERS! - im endler mad lol roud:. Seriously though a small group of males (males only, if you add females you'll be over run before you can say the word endler lol) would look lovely .


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't say that I'm the biggest fan of endlers, but thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha I have to second Endlers! They really grow on you. 2 ebis! Im jealous, i should get mine by monday of next week, I wish it were two! CRS is the ultimate goal for me, acually a mix of CRS and CBS, and 3-4 corys Im also considering


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cories are always entertaining - panda, julli or similar stay nice and small but big enough to see - Pygmies are very cool too!

Dwarf puffers are interesting and funny as hell, but so damn small - OK if it is a desk tank or other situation where you are right up next to it most of the time.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

DTDPlanted said:


> Haha I have to second Endlers! They really grow on you. 2 ebis! Im jealous, i should get mine by monday of next week, I wish it were two! CRS is the ultimate goal for me, acually a mix of CRS and CBS, and 3-4 corys Im also considering


I'll give them a second look, but I'm not making any promises lol. I'll have to see what my LFS's have, the ones I go to carry a wide variety of smaller species...I'm in no major rush, so I'm just going to enjoy the process.

You're going to love the Ebi. I was lucky to receive two over the holidays..My girlfriend always wanted to get into the hobby and loved the look of the Ebi, so I got her one(along with a bunch of other things to get her going). I guess we think alike, because she had the same idea and bought me one, so that's how I got the one...Then my parents had the idea of getting me one after they saw how much I loved the tank while I was researching the it for my girlfriend, so they bought me one as well. As you can see it was a good Christmas 

Enjoy your CRS CBS They're both stunning and entertaining to watch.

take care,

W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

jbrady33 said:


> Cories are always entertaining - panda, julli or similar stay nice and small but big enough to see - Pygmies are very cool too!
> 
> Dwarf puffers are interesting and funny as hell, but so damn small - OK if it is a desk tank or other situation where you are right up next to it most of the time.


I do enjoy cories and will most likely stock them. I'm thinking i'll do puffers some other time...in a species specific tank. They are just hella aggressive, and such. Thank you for your input!

Take care,

W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Added 6 of these little ones (blue eye gertrudae rainbow). Really enjoying them.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Heterandria Formosa, small fish with BIIIIG attitude


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Kehy said:


> Heterandria Formosa, small fish with BIIIIG attitude


Interesting little fish.


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

jbrady33 said:


> Cories are always entertaining - panda, julli or similar stay nice and small but big enough to see - Pygmies are very cool too


I have both pygmy and habrosus cories. The habrosus are similar in size as the pygmy and more outgoing in my tank, and I like how they look too.

W: Nice looking new additions to your tank


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

terrapedes said:


> I have both pygmy and habrosus cories. The habrosus are similar in size as the pygmy and more outgoing in my tank, and I like how they look too.
> 
> W: Nice looking new additions to your tank


Thanks for the input... And thanks.. I love the. Haha


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

lovely fish, where did you buy them?


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> lovely fish, where did you buy them?


Thanks... And I got them at Big Al's


----------



## Eglinlotus (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Eglinlotus said:


> Looks good


Thank you.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Eglinlotus said:


> Looks good


Thank you. Appreciate it.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Update... lots of new growth and runners...and things are filling in nicely.

Added 6 Celestial Pearl Danios an 6 orange bee shrimp to the left aquarium.











W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Update: got 2 blue dwarf gouramis (right aquarium) and 6 golden white cloud minnows (left aquarium)


----------

